# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## steff

mijn vriend heeft me gevingerd en na die tijd kreeg ik ineens last van bruine afscheiding. ik slik de pil en moet nog niet ongesteld worden.
weet iemand waar dit van kan komen, en is het normaal. heb hier eerder nooit last van gehad, wel eens tijdens de periode dat ik de pil moest slikken. zal het komen dat deze pil te licht is? wie kan me helpen met mijn probleem???

----------


## pilvraagjes

Misschien zat het gewoon nog in je van je menstruatie, en is het door het vingeren van zijn plek gekomen.

----------

